# Does anyone see a Rheumatologist or Immunologist???



## JBRacer (Mar 1, 2012)

As well as your Endocrinologist?

My Endo is trying to make an effort to help me but I wonder about the autoimmune issue that is really causing my hashimoto's?

Does anyone see one in the Philly area they really like?

Latest labs on 1.5g of Armour

TSH 0.40-4.50 0.56

T-4, FREE 0.8-1.8 1.1

Free T-3 2.3-4.2 4.1

Corisol, AM 4-22 12.5

THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES <35 >1000
THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES <20 <20
ASSAY of IRON 45-170 87
FERRITIN 20-380 233


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not sure why you would want to see a rheumatologist unless you have a bones/joints problem.

Endocrinologists are well-trained in treating the autoimmune components of thyroid disease. No need to consult and immunologist for this. However, in certain areas I've noticed that endocrinologists are beginning to specialize in metabolic disorders [e.g., diabetes] or thyroid.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd be interested to see someone's experience with an immunologist working with Hashimotos and possibly overlapping conditions. I have also found many endocrinologists who have a basic understanding of the thyroid but are specialists in diabetes. I know one Endo who "Doesn't believe in Hashimoto's." It seems many people have better success with naturopaths in this area.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I think the reason that most endocrinologists have a diabetes-intensive patient base, as opposed to thyroid patients, is because by and large thyroid issues are fairly easily treated and maintained by the vast majority of patients. Diabetic patients, however, present more of a challenge.

My understanding of immunologists in my area is that most are involved with testing and then refer out to the appropriate specialist for treatment and follow up.


----------

